# Hatch fly reels vs. nautilus



## Hunter Smith (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey everyone.
So about a year ago I got a super good deal on a brand new nautilus silver king....
Didn’t take me long to realize it just can’t hold up to a 100lb fish.
15 drag turns into the fight, (hatch reels being a single turn drag)
all you hear is grinding and scraping like worn out break pads.
All of my hatch reels can hold up to fish much bigger than what they are intended for. 
Anyone else had this issue with nautilus??
And also, I am looking to buy a hatch 9 or 11 plus to replace the nautilus I had..
So let me know if you got one you’re wanting to sell..
Thanks!


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

Sounds like a problem for nautilus to take care of, have you tried reaching out to them and explaining the issue? My guess is they will at least replace the drag for free. Has it ever been registered?


----------



## Hunter Smith (Feb 23, 2016)

Lagoonnewb said:


> Sounds like a problem for nautilus to take care of, have you tried reaching out to them and explaining the issue? My guess is they will at least replace the drag for free. Has it ever been registered?


It is registered. There’s nothing actually wrong with the reel.. just the design itself is not strong enough


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

I own numerous Nautilus reels. From trout size to Tarpon. In fact it's all I own except for my first reel - a ross that sees kayak and canoe FW duty. They are an amazing company and reel. They are the lightest reel on the market at any price. I would speak to them and I am sure they will make it right. My 9 weight sees almost weekly use and just went in for its first service after 10+ years. In comparison. The Hatch reels are very good but there are a few things I don't like about them 1. They are heavy. and 2 the solid bar stock including the foot means that if you have an issue with a bent reel - it happens. you can't just take the foot off and go. You need to replace the whole thing.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hunter Smith said:


> It is registered. There’s nothing actually wrong with the reel.. just the design itself is not strong enough


What is your explanation when you say the design is not strong enough? I’ve had dozens of tarpon over 100# on my Silver King with no issues at all. Are you properly fighting the fish with the rod or are you trying to turn a large tarpon with the reel?


----------



## Hunter Smith (Feb 23, 2016)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> What is your explanation when you say the design is not strong enough? I’ve had dozens of tarpon over 100# on my Silver King with no issues at all. Are you properly fighting the fish with the rod or are you trying to turn a large tarpon with the reel?


The frame and spool rub when the drag is turned up high.. then all the paint rubs off where they rub


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

That sounds like a bent piece. Happens if it is dropped or stressed the wrong way can happen to any reel. Maybe that's why the guy sold it. Send it in they would fix it for sure. Their reels are top notch. BEST IN CLASS. Your situation is an anomaly.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I had a bent reel and frame it did the same thing. I ended up very carefully bending it back into place and don't have any issues anymore.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

My Silver King drag is pretty bad for a tarpon reel. And yes I know how to fight a fish with the butt of the rod. You can get 5lbs of drag out of it but you have to crank it down to almost full lock. So I just leave it at 5lb and fight with hand pressure. The wave spring inside is not strong enough from my estimation and the fiber material bonded to the Drag disc has deteriorated after several fights. During COVID they are not doing repairs and I have had zero response from my last 2 emails. My Colton reel has a superior drag but i prefer the 5" spool. If I can get the thing fixed I'd sell it and be looking at a Lamson Cobalt or an Abel.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Can't say enough good things about the five or six Nautilus reels I have - and every one has been in hard commercial service from day one... Get with Nautilus - they'll sort you out. By the way I doubt that's "paint" on the reel since all of their exterior reel parts (frame, foot, line spool) are anodized... The fact that something is rubbing under load is pretty much proof positive that something's bent out of shape (and that's something that can happen to any reel unless you build it heavy like a tank - but then who'd want to use it?).

Good luck with Nautilus and post up how it goes - I've had nothing but good things with them...


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

It’s just not logical to think this is a common experience of nautilus reels and this is what to expect from them. The reels are too well received and Ed ieeed for a long period of time by a large number of Angeles to assume this is what to expect. Not logical assumptions- everything can break or have a problem- but to assume they are not good based on one reels issues or damage is not correct. A hatch or Colton can also have a problem- it does not mean they are not good reels.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Not going to hear too much bad about Nautilus reels around here. Buyer beware buying used. OP doesn't say which size reel he is having an issue with. If using a 9W for 100 pound fish, I'd say he's a bit under gunned. Personally, I wouldn't go after fish over 50 pounds with a 9 W and expect good results.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I have both and don't have that experience with my silver king at all (or the hatch btw). There's something wrong with yours.

This guy had the exact opposite experience. https://www.ginkandgasoline.com/gear_reviews/the-nautilus-silver-king-an-apex-predator/


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

rcbrower said:


> OP doesn't say which size reel he is having an issue with.


 Silver King is a 12W. Doesn't come in a 9W. Thats a different reel.


----------



## Hunter Smith (Feb 23, 2016)

MSG said:


> It’s just not logical to think this is a common experience of nautilus reels and this is what to expect from them. The reels are too well received and Ed ieeed for a long period of time by a large number of Angeles to assume this is what to expect. Not logical assumptions- everything can break or have a problem- but to assume they are not good based on one reels issues or damage is not correct. A hatch or Colton can also have a problem- it does not mean they are not good reels.


It’s a common issue for the spool and frame to rub...
Also, nobody wants to have to turn the drag 35 times to get 4lbs of drag pressure...
There was nothing physically wrong with the reel.
It’s just how every nautilus I have used or heard about happens to be.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

K3anderson said:


> Silver King is a 12W. Doesn't come in a 9W. Thats a different reel.


I mentioned 9W since OP is looking for 9 to 11 W to replace the Nautilus.

I’d go with a NV Monster series myself.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Hunter Smith said:


> It’s a common issue for the spool and frame to rub...
> Also, nobody wants to have to turn the drag 35 times to get 4lbs of drag pressure...
> There was nothing physically wrong with the reel.
> It’s just how every nautilus I have used or heard about happens to be.


Did the reel initially only have 4 lbs of drag? Should have at least four times that much. Easy fix that any dealer can do, or send it in. 15 turns of the drag, so was it full off at the start? Something is not adding up. Have 4 Nautilus reels (Silver King, CCF2 10-12 and two ten-eleven NV’s) never had any issue with them, never had to adjust the drag more than a turn or two during a fight.


----------



## Hunter Smith (Feb 23, 2016)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> Did the reel initially only have 4 lbs of drag? Should have at least four times that much. Easy fix that any dealer can do, or send it in. 15 turns of the drag, so was it full off at the start? Something is not adding up. Have 4 Nautilus reels (Silver King, CCF2 10-12 and two ten-eleven NV’s) never had any issue with them, never had to adjust the drag more than a turn or two during a fight.


It’s exaggerating for illustrate purposes..
I don’t like having to turn the drag so much on the nautilus and it’s nowhere near as smooth or strong as a hatch reel.

also, a black reel is not annodized.
I know the difference between paint and annodized aluminum.
The first fish I hooked on this reel was a 80lb tarpon, and everything was fine until I put some pressure on the fish.
That’s when the frame and spool rubbed on the bottom of the reel. No more paint inside the lip where the two go together.


----------



## Hunter Smith (Feb 23, 2016)

My local fly shop said this is a common issue with nautilus. The drag is not up to par with tibor, hatch, or Abel.
Nautilus did not find an issue with the reel.
My standards are just higher in a fly reel as I have used all hatch products my whole life...
Also, this isn’t the only nautilus I have used. 
Of course I wouldn’t experience the frame and spool rubbing on a smaller reel for smaller fish, but if you’re really putting the heat on a big fish, it’s going to flex and rub.
Especially as a charter captain, it’s way more convenient to tell my client to loosen the drag half a turn (hatch) vs. loosen it 5 times (nautilus) for the same change in pressure.
I understand some of you are complete nautilus freaks and love them, but I’m just stating common issues that are not seen in (most) other reels.
A friend of mine bought the reel (having full knowledge of my experience with it) and is happy with it. Sorry not everyone can agree. This is just my experience with it.
Didn’t mean to start a huge argument, but most of the people that agree with me on this issue are sending me personal messages rather than arguing with the nautilus or die people.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Hunter Smith said:


> It’s exaggerating for illustrate purposes..
> I don’t like having to turn the drag so much on the nautilus and it’s nowhere near as smooth or strong as a hatch reel.
> 
> also, a black reel is not annodized.
> ...


Why is a black reel not anodized? You can anodize any color you want and all Nautilus reels are anodized. Not being a fan boy, just that you are saying stuff that is either wrong or does not make sense.

Larger reels are more susceptible to flexing and rubbing, so it does and can happen, just have not experienced it with my reels. Have a Galvan Torque 12 that does flex, but still a nice reel.


----------



## Hunter Smith (Feb 23, 2016)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> Why is a black reel not anodized? You can anodize any color you want and all Nautilus reels are anodized.


The black paint itself is not an annodized coating. The finish looks totally different than all the other colors.


----------



## Hunter Smith (Feb 23, 2016)

Hunter Smith said:


> The black paint itself is not an annodized coating. The finish looks totally different than all the other colors.


It appears to be powder coated.
Regardless, that’s not the point.


----------



## Hunter Smith (Feb 23, 2016)

I guess it’s appropriate to state that I can hook 6-8’ sharks behind a shrimp boat with a hatch 12 plus for hours on end and never experienced the same issues I described with nautilus..
Not like I’m making it up.
Also can’t beat hatch customer service if I did happen to experience an anomaly.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Looks the same to me. No option for anything but anodize on their website.

All I can say is enjoy and good luck with your Hatch reels, seems like your mind was made up before you made your post and nothing is going to change it.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Hunter Smith said:


> also, a black reel is not annodized.
> I know the difference between paint and annodized aluminum.


HAHAHHA oh man, comments like these on here never cease to amaze. I have no dog in this fight as I do not fish either brand in discussion but wrong information doesn't help anyone.


----------



## Hunter Smith (Feb 23, 2016)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> View attachment 140794
> 
> 
> Looks the same to me. No option for anything but anodize on their website.
> ...


The finish on my SK was much thicker and waxier in appearance to a buddies x frame which was green. Also much different in appearance to my annodized push pole holders.
But like I said, not the point. Nautilus is the lightest reel on the market for a reason. Lack of structural integrity and plastic parts.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

Hunter Smith said:


> My standards are just higher in a fly reel as I have used all hatch products my whole life...
> Also, this isn’t the only nautilus I have used......
> 
> Didn’t mean to start a huge argument,....


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Hunter Smith said:


> The finish on my SK was much thicker and waxier in appearance to a buddies x frame which was green. Also much different in appearance to my anodized push pole holders.
> But like I said, not the point. Nautilus is the lightest reel on the market for a reason. Lack of structural integrity and plastic parts.


Is it possible that this was just a Chinese knockoff from Maxcatch or something? If not, there is something wrong with it. I literally have both and not experienced this.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Hunter Smith said:


> It’s a common issue for the spool and frame to rub...
> Also, nobody wants to have to turn the drag 35 times to get 4lbs of drag pressure...
> There was nothing physically wrong with the reel.
> It’s just how every nautilus I have used or heard about happens to be.


lots of tuns on the drag knob is true about the silver king - I had one and I did not like that - switched over to an NV Monster instead - better to me


----------



## Hunter Smith (Feb 23, 2016)

K3anderson said:


> Is it possible that this was just a Chinese knockoff from Maxcatch or something? If not, there is something wrong with it. I literally have both and not experienced this.


I was starting to think the same thing, but it was purchased from an authorized dealer...


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I switched my 3 hatch reels over to Nautilus nvg's a few years ago and haven't looked back. Caught lots of big fish on them and had no issues. Hatch reels are nice, but for what they weigh there are better reels available.


----------



## Tarpon41 (Jun 22, 2020)

Does anyone have Tarpon Keys flats experience with this reel with fly rod tippets 12,16, 20 tops(not interested in substituting my 12wt RPLX or 11 wt Method for my old 7' Seeker and Seigler LG) I never exceed 2-3 lb static drag...the rest palm. I was interested because of weight and 5in and price...just cannot afford a new Abel Super 11/12 and my old 4N and Super 11 just does not take up as it did in me youth when I was quicker on the retrieve.


----------

